# Five Dogs in Urgent Need of Adoption in Tampa, FL!



## Maratila (Jul 3, 2011)

I just thought that I would post the information. The dogs are in desperate need for adopters because they are not the ones that people do not want to adopt. 

They are at Tampa's local animal control. Sadly, they do not post much about them... There are a lot of dogs at this shelter.


Here is the information:

Sassy:
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=HLLS.A1098364

Gracie:
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=HLLS.A1355100

Talb:
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=HLLS.A1359265

Ed:
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=HLLS.A1359249

Otelo:
http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=HLLS.A1359161


----------



## Maratila (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe Ed is now Dead. At least that is what I heard. God bless him, and I hope he is having a nice time in heaven.


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

there all so cute!


----------

